# KARENS 3RD AND LAST IUI 2 MTHS OF BFN'S 3rd iui BFP ~



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi every one

its my last iui on nhs   and i have had 2 bfn's 2 months on the trot

I am praying for 3rd time lucky with this being my last please send me lots of .............
( baby dust and lots of luck)
my way ,       

please please please please please give me a bfp

praying for a       

mr stork bring a baby my way   
     

      
partner had a whopper       
(GRADE A)
praying for some luck and a bfp  

do my test 6th july

thanks girls


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

good luck hun. when do you test?


----------



## NicolaJones (Jun 20, 2007)

SO MUCH LUCK coming your way Karen


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

sending tons of positive vibes mate


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

oooooh good luck!!!!

Loads of                                                                                       coming your way with loads of                                                                                                       too

Will be thinking of you

scousemouse
xx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

wishing you loads and loads of luck


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi Karen

Wishing you loads and loads of luck for your final IUI. may it be 3rd time lucky for you.

         

stay positive

eimer x


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen

Good luck hun and keep smiling!                                      
Lots of love

Katie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

good luck!!!

Sneeking this luck to over over lunch..so its quick but HUGE in amounts of baby dust coming your way.

Tots


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Appleton,

Wishing you all the     and     for a  !!!

Best wishes babes,

Angiexxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

LOADS OF POSITIVE VIBES HUN!
              

KEEP POSITIVE HUN!
              

FINGERS, TOES, LEGS AND ARMS ALL CROSSED FOR YOU!


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Sweetcheeks xx​


----------



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Best of luck


----------

